# Hymers



## billy1000 (Mar 9, 2007)

Curiosity really, been looking on EBAY and noticed there are usually quite a few Hymers on there for sale. After looking at the spec I never seem to see any mention of an oven in these. I saw one that said it had two hobs but no mention of an oven. Could any of you Hymer owners enlighten me. Do they have ovens in them or not?


----------



## guest (Mar 9, 2007)

*The Buckets*



			
				billy1000 said:
			
		

> Curiosity really, been looking on EBAY and noticed there are usually quite a few Hymas on there for sale. After looking at the spec I never seem to see any mention of an oven in these. I saw one that said it had two hobs but no mention of an oven. Could any of you Hyma owners enlighten me. Do they have ovens in them or not?


my friends own a hymer & they have a full standing oven in it.......POSH OR WHAT HA HA


----------



## terry1956 (Mar 14, 2007)

*hymer*

No oven in  my 544, never did use one, have cobb and hot pot.
terry


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for that guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## virgil (Mar 14, 2007)

I'd have to have an oven in mine for my pizza when racing! Mmmmmmm


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 14, 2007)

So would I as I spend my time fulltiming so without an oven it would be U/S.


----------



## virgil (Mar 14, 2007)

I must admit to warming the race spark plugs on more than one occasion as the racers engine will not start with the specialist plugs in unless they are well warm


----------



## virgil (Mar 14, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> If u want to just warm up, then use a microwave!



But a Cornish Pastie or S&K pie or the like go soggy if warmed up in a microwave! Yuk!


----------



## aylasmotorhome (Mar 14, 2007)

*depends if right hand drive*

Hymer and the other German makes, tend not to have ovens, unless made for the UK market, i.e. right hand drives, we have just recently bought a Niesmann and Bischoff, which has 3 burners and an oven with a grill, but similar german models only have the hob. Good luck with your search, we have just had our first trip away, now complete addicts........


----------



## guest (Mar 14, 2007)

aylasmotorhome said:
			
		

> Hymer and the other German makes, tend not to have ovens, unless made for the UK market, i.e. right hand drives, we have just recently bought a Niesmann and Bischoff, which has 3 burners and an oven with a grill, but similar german models only have the hob. Good luck with your search, we have just had our first trip away, now complete addicts........


yes my friends has a full oven & is right hand drive


----------



## guest (Mar 14, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> But a Cornish Pastie or S&K pie or the like go soggy if warmed up in a microwave! Yuk!


yum yum.....NOT... 
we eat stir frys,sandwiches,porridge,omlettes,etc etc from the hob
you could cook at home i.e shepherds pie then warm in micro with a grill,hmmmmm im making myself hungry
we occasionally eat c**p food like noodles & beans.....BORING
but we dont miss the oven at all....


----------



## virgil (Mar 15, 2007)

We mainly BBQ although I do admit we use a gas one not a genuine charcoal one! It has a Paella type stir fry plate and also a griddle plate that both replace the grill on the top so we tend to do things like BBQ meat with salad, kebabs with salad, stir fried chicken or prawns & onion with rice or cous cous. we tend only to use the inside hob for kettle boiling or warming things through and the oven for baked potatoes or a lovely lasagne.
Cooked breakfasts are usually done on the griddle plate in a morning (the kids love cooked breakfasts as we only have cereal at home!)


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 15, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> What do u want an oven for?
> If u want to just warm up, then use a microwave!
> If u want to cook a Sunday Joint, U should be at home!
> We have no oven, however Kath is an excellent cook & we do not miss it!
> Learn to improvise!



I don't get that comment *****. Why, on a Sunday afternoon for arguments sake after a few beers down the pub should I not have a Sunday roast if I wanted it. Besides, I am at home. I fulltime.


----------



## roland rat (Mar 15, 2007)

My previous 660 Hymer had an oven but we never used it, my present one hasn't an oven but we use a George Foreman for stakes and other meats so the excess fat runs off, we certainly dont miss it. The Hymers build quality is probably one of the best on the road but thats only my view.


----------



## terry1956 (Mar 30, 2007)

*oven*

Hi all, we have a 544, without the oven, we use bar-b-que, cobb indoor bar-b-que, and the hob, even at open apart from making the loaf of bread and pizza I never use the oven,
in our last camper we had an oven but never used it, I think the idea of all the washing up after in a small space but us off. Also I hate washing up and we always use paper plates when away, finish the meal and put in the bin, saves on water, gas etc. and so much more easy.
terry


----------



## helix (Mar 30, 2007)

we had a Hymer Exsis which came complete with an oven, but have now changed to a Hymer van which doesn't - not that we're bothered!


----------



## guest (Mar 30, 2007)

helix said:
			
		

> we had a Hymer Exsis which came complete with an oven, but have now changed to a Hymer van which doesn't - not that we're bothered!


we had an oven in all our caravans but not one in our m/h and we dont miss it at all,the only time i used the ovens in the caravans was to keep food warm  id cooked on the hob while i cooked the rest


----------



## guest (Mar 30, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> different if u have young kids & want to warm up junk food


hi gorgeous how are you?? i am on the blossom hill at the mo,fancy a glass?
i dont think that kids eat junk food....the parents are far too intelligent to give them that these days


----------



## guest (Mar 30, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Parents intelligent???? me thinks not! ha ha ha.
> Just had a couple of glasses of Crianza!
> Been to Hebburn today as got diverted from Teeside.
> Glasgow yesterday & wednesday.
> ...


oh tell me about it,you will be away a day earlier than us... 
gutted  
but will join you fri sat & sun if all ok still  
cant wait
i was dreaming about it last night
my dad turned up and ignored me,i woke up crying he he wierd or what


----------



## guest (Mar 30, 2007)

just read post back!! are you going thurs or fri as i know original plans were to go thurs


----------



## guest (Mar 30, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Sam, U & Dave are more than welcome!
> With having to drive to Hebburn on thursday & then drive to Wales I think I will be a little knackered & will have a quick meal & then straight to bed!Hope to make Betws y Coed on Thurs night.


ok graham,we are sooooooo looking forward to it,im getting all excited,hows kath?hope shes ok,shes a star so easy to get on with...cant wait to meet up,i just filled up my glass again with wine......they must be big glasses as iv had a bottle to myself already  no wonder i feel psishhhhed he he he   
well i read that thread about betws y coed.... oh i wish i read it earlier he he he  we would be there right now,oh sam dont think about it  
dave says  we will be there fri night and he cant wait,will it be caenarfon on fri??


----------



## guest (Mar 30, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Yes if that is ok with U?
> We were planning to stop on the little road across the river & opposite the Castle.
> Some nice spots along there!


we trust your judgement graham,we dont know anything about where we are going so...thats even more exciting to us,we cant wait to explore  
i will bring a bottle of red to enjoy......and white


----------



## guest (Mar 30, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> U must know Wales better than us as u r closer!
> Only a bottle?????
> Must take it easy!


you know how big our bottle is he he he   
we dont know that much,i only know tourist places mostly,we bought our m/h from anglessey and once i went there on holiday with school,oh and i did a couple of drop offs with the coach at a place over the new bridge on the left it was a big kids holiday adventure place  all i know is we had free lunch there


----------



## guest (Mar 30, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Just realized that this thread is not in the pub
> oops!!!


slap you on the bum you naughty naughty man


----------



## guest (Mar 30, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> err, what about U then??????


daves looking at me strange now as im wetting myself he he he    
your funny.......x x x


----------

